# mouse ears black at HD



## krd1167 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just to let anyone who is on the fence re:which black flat to use on ceiling, I just applied my 2nd coat of Behr premium plus "mouse ears black" in flat. So far very impressed with results! Firstly, the application was very smooth. There really seems to be no reflection from my potlights in room. I will throw up my projector one of these evenings and test a little more closely.

Anyone else have one of those"what am I getting myself into" moments when first starting to apply?!:sweat:


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree the Mouse Ears is great, just don't touch it when your done because the only way to clean it is to repaint.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I used olympic flat black I think Onyx was the color. Very happy with it. The olympic paint is very thick..almost too thick. 

Glad to hear that the Behr paint worked for you. I think they have changed their formula as they used to have a horrible reputation. I'll never use it again.


----------

